# ECU Trouble Code Help



## Xander (Sep 26, 2005)

Ran a search and didn't find anything, so...

My mothers truck has recently been getting worse gas milage. I've replaced the fuel filter. I'm thinking about cleaning the injectors, but I hear that the gaskets are either expensive or impossible to find. I've replaced cap, rotor, wires, plugs, belts.

She tells me the other day that Her check engine light came on. But it was just deleted, instead of trying to get it fixed.

She has a 2000 Frontier with the KA24 4 cylinder. the Code that came on was a P1775. I can't find it on here, so I'm hoping some nice guy with a service manual can give me a quick run down so I can try to fix it.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Xander said:


> Ran a search and didn't find anything, so...
> 
> My mothers truck has recently been getting worse gas milage. I've replaced the fuel filter. I'm thinking about cleaning the injectors, but I hear that the gaskets are either expensive or impossible to find. I've replaced cap, rotor, wires, plugs, belts.
> 
> ...


According to my '04 SM, it's a Torque Converter Clutch Solenoid Valve code.

This didn't paste too well, but here's some more info...

The ECM controls torque converter clutch solenoid valve to cancel the lock-up condition of A/T. When the
solenoid valve is turned on, lock-up is cancelled . When the solenoid valve is turned off, A/T lock-up is operational.
Conditions for lock-up cancel:
Torque converter clutch solenoid valve is turned “ON” when;
 Throttle valve is fully closed (during idling or deceleration)
 Engine coolant temperature is below 40°C (104°F)
 Engine is stopped
Conditions for lock-up operation:
 Under 55 to 63 km/h (34 to 39 MPH) (2/8 throttle on flat road), lock-up does not operate even when the
torque converter clutch solenoid valve is “OFF”.
 Over 58 to 66 km/h (36 to 41 MPH) (2/8 throttle on flat road), lock-up should operate because the torque
converter clutch solenoid valve is “OFF”.
To confirm vehicle lock-up, the torque converter clutch solenoid valve must be in operation (“ON” during
idle and deceleration, and “OFF” during acceleration) and engine speed should drop. When the
accelerator pedal is depressed (less than 2/8) in lock-up, the engine speed should not change
abruptly. If there is a big jump in engine speed, there will be no lock up.
CONSULT-II Reference Value in Data Monitor Mode UBS00DCN
On Board Diagnosis Logic UBS00DCO
DTC Confirmation Procedure UBS00DCP
NOTE:
If “DTC Confirmation Procedure” has been previously conducted, always turn ignition switch OFF and wait at
least 5 seconds before conducting the next test.
WITH CONSULT-II
1. Turn ignition switch ON.
2. Select “DATA MONITOR” mode with CONSULT-II.
3. Wait at least 5 seconds.
4. If 1st trip DTC is detected, go to EC-526, "Diagnostic Procedure"
.
WITH GST
Follow the procedure “WITH CONSULT-II”.
Sensor Input Signal to ECM ECM function Actuator
Camshaft position sensor Engine speed
Torque converter
lock-up control
Torque converter clutch solenoid
valve
Engine coolant temperature sensor Engine coolant temperature
Throttle position sensor Throttle position
MONITOR ITEM
CONDITON
SPECIFICATION
TCC SOL/V  Engine: After warming up
Idle ON
2,000 rpm OFF
DTC No. Trouble Diagnosis Name DTC detecting Condition Possible Cause
P1775 TCC solenoid valve circuit  An excessively low voltage from the
solenoid is sent to ECM.
 Harness or connectors
(The circuit is open or shorted).
 Torque converter clutch solenoid valve

Oh, and I'm not a nice guy.


----------



## OBYWAN (Dec 6, 2004)

*trouble codes*

For those of you who are asking what the trouble codes are when your check engine light comes on, you can go to OBDII on the internet and and check them out for free. Just for your info. :cheers:


----------



## Xander (Sep 26, 2005)

OBYWAN said:


> For those of you who are asking what the trouble codes are when your check engine light comes on, you can go to OBDII on the internet and and check them out for free. Just for your info. :cheers:


Looks like its just for Domestics. Even if... Does pull up diddly for Code P1775. But thats for the referance.


----------

